# Edge Tuning Help (DC Ply) Park Rider



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

You have to have a good file guide, steady hand and some experience to do it correctly. If you want it done, go to a shop with a Wintersteiger and have them put a 3 degree base edge bevel on it. That will leave you with a 93 degree corner and you'll want them to probably bring the side edge in to 88 or so leaving you with a 91 corner which will be a little more useful. I've ridden 88 base / 89 side on my reverse camber board and it feels about right. I rarely retune it. I like the naturally dulled edges.


----------



## Stezzybreh (Dec 31, 2009)

Awesome thanks!


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

Yes, I will add only put a 3 degree if that's what you know you want. You indicated 3 degrees which is the only reason why I said that but if you are unsure, have them do less. It's like a haircut. You can always get it cut more, later.


----------

